
Grimy, Glorious, Gone. The Divergent Paths of 7 Train Stations - ilamont
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/29/us/train-stations-photos-middle-america.html
======
andyidsinga
I really hope something good happens with "The Tank" Union Depot in Joplin,
MO.

~~~
andyidsinga
fwiw, I'm retweeting a bunch of stuff referencing the Joplin Union Depot with
#saveJoplinUnionDepot

¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

